# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Tận hưởng kem sữa tự chọn thơm ngon tại I LOVE KEM - Quán kem Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *I LOVE KEM*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 51/4d Thống Nhất, P.11, Q.Gò Vấp ( mặt tiền đường ngã ba Thống Nhất với Nguyễn Văn Lượng).
> ĐT: 08 35 89 27 58
> Website: HA ANH HOTEL & I LOVE KEM
> Yahoo: feelinglove90 
> Mail: hadieu1809@yahoo.com_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán I LOVE KEM_


*Giá cực kì bình dân khi chỉ 18k/100 gram thôi nhé!*

I LOVE KEM khai trương năm 2009 tại TP.HCM, được xem là quán đi tiên phong về thể loại kem viên tự phục vụ, mới lạ, độc đáo, thú vị và giúp khách hàng có thể tự sáng tạo, chế biến ly kem theo ý thích.

I LOVE KEM tự hào mang đến cho thực khách những mùi vị kem tuyệt ngon và ngộ nghĩnh như kem chanh, kem bắp, kem cầu vòng, kem sữa chua…đáp ứng mọi sở thích của quý khách với 21 mùi vị và hơn 30 loại topping phong phú, đa dạng, đẹp mắt.


Đến với I LOVE KEM, không những được thưởng thức những vị kem mát lạnh, bạn còn được trải nghiệm nhiều cảm xúc khác nhau. Không gian nơi đây được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, ấn tượng với những gam màu ấm áp tạo cảm giác thân thiện, phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi. 


Hãy cùng người yêu, gia đình, bạn bè thân thiết của bạn đến đây để còn có thể nhâm nhi ly cà phê, trò chuyện bên ly trà sữa béo ngọt, thơm mát, cùng nhau thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã, hay thư giãn bên cuốn truyện tranh, tạp chí. Đặc biệt, bạn có thể yêu cầu quán mở nhạc theo ý muốn để dành tặng người thân yêu.


Đối với các bạn đang yêu nhau thì đây sẽ là nơi khắc ghi kỷ niệm, nơi thăng hoa tình yêu, bạn có thể yêu cầu quán chụp hình lại và sẽ được dán trên “tường đỏ” ở giữa quán để lưu lại khoảnh khắc đáng yêu, một ký ức ngọt ngào của bạn và người thân yêu.


Và bạn đừng ngừng ngại ghé đến I LOVE KEM vì giá cả rất bình dân, thích hợp cho cả học sinh và sinh viên. Chỉ với 20.000/100 gram thôi bạn ơi! Vào thứ 2 – thứ 6 từ 8h – 17h giá chỉ còn 18.000/100 gram (trừ ngày lễ nhé).


Có bao giờ bạn lắng nghe nhịp đập nơi con tim mình? Hãy đến với I LOVE KEM, bạn sẽ không còn cảm giác cô đơn, sự lãng mạn của tình yêu, sự ấm áp của không gian nơi đây sẽ chạm vào những cung bậc sâu lắng nơi tâm hồn. Hãy đến với I LOVE KEM dù chỉ một lần để biết rằng cuộc sống luôn đẹp và hãy tận hưởng điều đó!!!




> *I LOVE KEM*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 51/4d Thống Nhất, P.11, Q.Gò Vấp ( mặt tiền đường ngã ba Thống Nhất với Nguyễn Văn Lượng).
> ĐT: 08 35 89 27 58
> Website: HA ANH HOTEL & I LOVE KEM
> Yahoo: feelinglove90 
> Mail: hadieu1809@yahoo.com_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán I LOVE KEM_



Cùng khám phá các *quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan kem ngon o Sai Gon*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

kem tự chọn nè thích quá đi mất
Nhưng mà ăn thập cẩm thế có sao hem nhỷ  :Wink: )

----------


## lunas2

ai xấu bụng thì mới sao chứ mình tốt bụng chắc k sao... :cuoi:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhiều thành phần kem quá nhỉ  :Wink: )
Vào đây xong k muốn về thì chít haha

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Oa thích thật đủ các hương vị màu sắc  :cuoi1: 
Tuyệt cú mèo

----------

